# Grapes on an arbor



## mississippi mud (Apr 18, 2008)

I'vebeen workingaround the housebuilding arborshopefully for grapes. Any tips how to train them


----------



## WineBear (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I don't have any idea's on the grape growing, but I like to see projects and what other people do with their backyards. Real nice Mudman!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good to me...What are the flowers in the first photos???

And...what kind of grape do you have there???


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2008)

What kind of grapes did you plant Mud? The one you show looks like it is growing well. I would say for now, just train it upward for this year to build up it's root system. Beyond that, some would depend on the variety and kind of grape. Great looking arbor!


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys ,the grape is a venus one of the few that are suppose to grow down here. Apparently muscadine are the only ones that will stand the test of time in the coastal areas.The flowers are wisteria and confederate jasmine (backups if the grapes don't live). Do you have any buds yet NW?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job there Mississippi!


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Wade, can anyone name this worm? Its eating my citrus tree leavesand I don't want it to get to my grape vine. 






don't want


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2008)

Kind of looks like a mini snake!


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a Buttugly Worm! Don't know if they eat grapes or not?


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 27, 2008)

That one sure won't eat any grapes!!I couldn't seem to find what gets rid of a buttugly worm.We do have cut worms pretty bad here I wounder ifthe same yard treatment would take care of them also?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks slimy like some sort of slug.


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 27, 2008)

I did spraya 3 in 1 fungicide,insecticide and miticideyesterday maybe it was taking effect on him and he wasn't looking like him self.


----------

